
Cash Faces a New Challenger in Zelle, a Mobile Banking Service - JumpCrisscross
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/12/business/dealbook/mobile-banking-zelle-venmo-apple-pay.html
======
jaxn
This is an attempt by the banks to maintain credit card processing fees. They
are cedeing peer-to-peer payments to try and keep Venmo et al from becoming
ubiquitous enough to enter the C2B payment space.

